# iTunes plante au branchement iPod Classic sous W7 Pro



## asagard91 (17 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelques jours, au branchement de mon iPod, iTunes plante et par enchainement Windows aussi. Le logiciel iTunes se fige et je ne parviens plus à redémarrer ou éteindre mon pc portable sans utiliser la manière violente. Je dispose de la dernière version d'iTunes (10.2.2), mon ordinateur portable est un Packard Bell tournant sous Windows 7 Pro 32 bits et mon iPod est un Classic 80Go.

J'ai déjà tenté de désinstaller et réinstaller iTunes, d'enlever puis de remettre l'autorisation sur mon ordinateur (via l'onglet Store) ou de brancher mon iPod avant/après l'ouverture d'iTunes mais rien n'y fait...

Petite piste, j'ai l'impression que ce problème est apparu après avoir ajouté une petite centaine de fichiers .mp4 ce qui a entrainé le plantage d'iTunes.

Si vous avez besoin d'autres informations, faites-le moi savoir.

Merci


----------



## Gérard photo (30 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,
On est 2017 là et j'ai un problème majeur avec mon iPod  Classic 120 gig.
J'ai tout fais ce que vous avez fait ou presque et tout plante , iPod , Windows 7 pro , ITunes qui est à jour , et même un très gros ralenti de tout le système comme si je n'avais pas de mémoire de ram 8 gig !!!!
Mais par contre tout ça à débuté depuis que je me suis inscris et connecté sur le nuage de ITunes !!!
Je crois que je vais tout simplement me désabonner du  Nuage et réessayer quand je serais devant ma tour Windows.
Je suis presque sûr que c'est celà.
Je touche du bois


----------



## Gérard photo (3 Juillet 2017)

Rebonjour,
Miracle, j'ai trouvé comment faire refonctionner mon 120 gig Ipod Classic.
Après avoir réussi que ITunes le voit de nouveau sur mon PC 
J'ai tout simplement fait un Disc dur avec ( au complet ) et ... éjecter et forcer un reboot et reconnecter à ITunes et synchroniser de nouveau et il n'as pas gele.
Et voilà j'en suis bien content


----------

